# How to upgrade Module Pak for wireless charger? (iphone 8 compatible)



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Not to hijack the post but I'm planning on retrofitting my gent 2 diesel hatch with the wireless charger. I got a new one with harness and all waiting in a box. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

This is not a ten minute job for the Cruze. The center console needs to be removed, and the module is replaced from underneath.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

There's a place for a phone in the cruze hatch? Can I ask where this thing mounts?


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

I just finished doing this and the replacement module works as expected. I can now successfully change my iPhone8. Will have details and pictures later. I couldn't remove the shifter knob so the work was a bit more pita.


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

Please note, I took the pictures from finished to start (meaning I was buttoning things up). Hope you can follow it anyway.

Need two tools: torx T15 (magnetic helps) and 7mm socket
















The two modules:









Remove driver/passenger side panels (they pop out while drivers side near pedals has a 7mm bolt)

















Remove fuse cover by popping the sides first:

















Unscrew 7mm bolt here:

















Unplug USB/audio and 12v socket from the back, connectors look like this:









Remove and disconnect shifter cover:

























Unbolt front and back:

































Lift as high as it can to work from underneath and unbolt charging slot):

















Pop out retainer:










Unplug old module and replace with new including pigtail connector. Module is held on with 4 torx bolts.

Reverse order and reassemble.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

So I guess if we need to check fuses. The car has to come apart, eh?

How long did it take and how much was the part?


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

It took me about four hours but I didn't know how the console comes apart and didn't want to break anything. Now that I know, it can be done in about an hour. I ordered the part from https://www.tascaparts.com/oem-parts/gm-f-module-pkg-84526978 including shipping for $70.85 total.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

qqq said:


> I just finished doing this and the replacement module works as expected. I can now successfully change my iPhone8. Will have details and pictures later. I couldn't remove the shifter knob so the work was a bit more pita.


Can you add wireless charger if you didn't have it as a option when. You bought your car? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Can you add wireless charger if you didn't have it as a option when. You bought your car?


If I didn't have it, I probably wouldn't have fixed it. I did this because it wouldn't charge a phone I use. As with anything, you can probably find a way to add to a car that never had one. Considering I now have up to four USB ports to use, I'm not sure when I would use the wireless charger. In addition to the cost, here's two more reasons to not add it: 1) Car Play/Android Auto requires a USB connection and 2) wireless charging is slower. Yes, I bought my new-to-me car a few weeks ago. Thanks for asking.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks like a ton of work - ~$300 might not be a bad price to pay 

I just got a 2018 Premier Sedan with the wireless port - I cant seem to find a definitive answer online but I dont believe it will work with my iPhone XS wireless charging? Would this new module work on an '18 to charge my XS?


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

$300 is $300! Based on this link: https://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/topic/200533-wireless-charging/?page=31, I'm pretty sure it'll fit your car.

This was the cheapest I found after shipping: https://www.tascaparts.com/oem-parts/gm-module-pkg-84526978

If you're in the DC area, I'll be glad to help you with it. It's EZPZ.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

qqq said:


> $300 is $300! Based on this link: https://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/topic/200533-wireless-charging/?page=31, I'm pretty sure it'll fit your car.
> 
> This was the cheapest I found after shipping: https://www.tascaparts.com/oem-parts/gm-module-pkg-84526978
> 
> If you're in the DC area, I'll be glad to help you with it. It's EZPZ.


I may take you up on that offer in the future as I am in the DC area  - being the car is less than a week old I dont want to make any changes just yet. You have to basically take the center console apart to replace the module correct?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*I have an **entire** new center console with the wireless charging unit and 110volt power plug. Not going to **retro fit** this so I'm going to sell it. 

Selling it for a great price here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-...er-console-w-wireless-phone-charger-110v.html
*


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

goochman said:


> I may take you up on that offer in the future as I am in the DC area  - being the car is less than a week old I dont want to make any changes just yet. You have to basically take the center console apart to replace the module correct?


Yep, that's correct. Pretty much take it apart and replace the unit.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I can't say I'd really deal with the hassle of having the wireless charging. On my Premier at least, it is very finicky and unreliable. It works probably 60% of the time. I often have to take my phone in and out several times before it'll actually charge anything. It's irritating. My phone works fine with every other wireless charger I've used it on, so it's not the phone.


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

I have a couple questions, did you replace your unit with the new Qi charger module (compatible with iPhone)? Also, the charging module is on the front-side of the slot, so have you placed your phone facing the rear?



Premier17 said:


> I can't say I'd really deal with the hassle of having the wireless charging. On my Premier at least, it is very finicky and unreliable. It works probably 60% of the time. I often have to take my phone in and out several times before it'll actually charge anything. It's irritating. My phone works fine with every other wireless charger I've used it on, so it's not the phone.


----------



## Fxapple (Apr 13, 2017)

Any chance you can send the pics? I bought the upgrade module and took apart the console from the top. Didn't know you have to reach it from the bottom.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fxapple said:


> Any chance you can send the pics? I bought the upgrade module and took apart the console from the top. Didn't know you have to reach it from the bottom.


This is an older thread, it would be better to quote or mention whomever you are asking this question of. Also did you read the first page of posts. There are many pictures there. Again, if you are asking for more, would help if you ask for certain ones as well.
@quailallstar may be able to help.


----------



## qqq (Sep 23, 2018)

Unfortunately, I did not save the pictures to send. However, as Blasirl mentioned, there are instructions and pictures I provided from the first page of this thread. For the most part, things either unscrew or pop out. Let me know if you have any questions.


Fxapple said:


> Any chance you can send the pics? I bought the upgrade module and took apart the console from the top. Didn't know you have to reach it from the bottom.


----------



## billonbroad (Nov 7, 2019)

qqq said:


> Unfortunately, I did not save the pictures to send. However, as Blasirl mentioned, there are instructions and pictures I provided from the first page of this thread. For the most part, things either unscrew or pop out. Let me know if you have any questions.


Hi, I'm new and wishing to replace the wireless charging module to work with my Samsung S10e phone. The photos are missing from the page. Are they available somewhere on this site? thank you.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I thought about upgrading the one in my '17 hatch to work with my S9+ but I always have it plugged in because I ua Android Auto for music so spending the money and time doesn't even make sense


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

billonbroad said:


> Hi, I'm new and wishing to replace the wireless charging module to work with my Samsung S10e phone. The photos are missing from the page. Are they available somewhere on this site? thank you.


Welcome Aboard!

Not sure what happened to the photos, it may be the OP had them hosted on another site and they were removed or possibly when we changed our forum software they were lost. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## HoneyBadger79 (Jul 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all, I see that GM finally released a new Module Pack that will allow my iPhone 8 to work with the wireless charger in my 2017 Cruze.
> 
> [h=1]Module Pkg - GM (84526978)[/h]
> I see various posts for folks saying it was a 10 minute job to replace, but I think they are referring to the one on the GM Trucks. I am wondering if anyone has instructions on how to open the console on the 2017 Cruze to access the old module to replace it with the new one, and how difficult a job it is.
> ...


----------



## HoneyBadger79 (Jul 15, 2020)

qqq said:


> Please note, I took the pictures from finished to start (meaning I was buttoning things up). Hope you can follow it anyway.
> 
> Need two tools: torx T15 (magnetic helps) and 7mm socket
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyBadger79 (Jul 15, 2020)

Does it work on a 2016 Chevy Cruze premier i'm talking about the module


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was bummed that the wireless in my '17 wouldn't work with my S9+ but then I found you have to have it plugged in USB anyways to use Android Auto so I stopped caring lol


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

Is wireless charging an option on a Manual Trans Cruze?


----------

